
Twitter's New Tool to Crack Down on Politically Incorrect Language - eplanit
http://heatst.com/tech/twitters-new-tool-to-crack-down-on-politically-incorrect-language/
======
m_callens
The censoring of people in real life and the internet in the name of "safe
freedom of expression" is the ultimate downfall of our society.

